# hi + hi there + hi ya



## smart

¿Alguien sabe cuál es la diferencia ?


----------



## gotitadeleche

No veo diferencia alguna. Las dos son maneras informales de decir "hello".


----------



## Masood

La palabra "there", (¡lo siento, no pude evitar el chiste!)

_'Hi'_ y _'Hi there' _ son iguales.


----------



## Edher

Does anyone think that "Hi there" is a bit sillier than simply "Hi"?


----------



## funnydeal

Edher said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that "Hi there" is a bit sillier than simply "Hi"?



I agree with Edher , in fact I dislike "Hi there", to me it is very impersonal, like saying  Hi stranger .... hahahaha  (I know I am wrong)


----------



## jacinta

funnydeal said:
			
		

> I agree with Edher , in fact I dislike "Hi there", to me it is very impersonal, like saying  Hi stranger .... hahahaha  (I know I am wrong)


No, you're not.  (I have the right to change my mind, right?  A woman's prerogative and all that.  Actually, I'm not changing my mind, just stating an opinion.)
I also don't like "Hi there".  It is very impersonal and a little patronizing to me.  Just a simple "Hi" is much nicer.  There is one person who always says "hi, there" to me and I have never liked her  .


----------



## Edher

Great answers from all of you.


----------



## Steve

Hi there  

I think _Hi there_ is simply slightly more informal than _Hi_ and do not find it in any way annoying; if anything, it strikes me as almost more affectionate...I'd probably only say it to people I know well and am pleased to see...

Steve


----------



## gotitadeleche

Steve said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> I think _Hi there_ is simply slightly more informal than _Hi_ and do find it in any way annoying; if anything, it strikes me as almost more affectionate...I'd probably only say it to people I know well and am pleased to see...
> 
> Steve



I agree with Steve. It is usually said affectionately to someone you are pleased to see. It is often used when greeting children.


----------



## NavyBlue

Mmm... Interesting.

I never thought of that impersonal nuance _"Hi there"_ might have.

On the contrary, I've always understood it as a way of approaching, in the sense of "_Ok, I can't stop now and talk to you, but I greet you in an informal way and try to reach you with my words_".

I don't know if that makes any sense. I promise I haven't drunk anything... ;-)


----------



## cristóbal

Steve said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> I think _Hi there_ is simply slightly more informal than _Hi_ and do not find it in any way annoying; if anything, it strikes me as almost more affectionate...I'd probably only say it to people I know well and am pleased to see...
> 
> Steve



I'd tend to agree, Steve.  There you go!


----------



## sergio11

Mi observación aquí en Estados Unidos, es que "there" se usa cuando uno no sabe o no recuerda el nombre de una persona. "Hi there" o "hello there" se diría en vez de decir "hi Richard" o "hello Richard" cuando uno no sabe o no se acuerda que el nombre de la persona es Richard. Lo más fácil y preferible es decir simplemente "hi" o "hello" sin preocuparse por el "there," que es una palabra que no corresponde en esa construcción y es un vicio del lenguaje, o incluso si no fuera un vicio, es demasiado informal. 

Post Scriptum 1. Mi esposa no está de acuerdo con esta explicación y dice que "there" se usa en general cuando se trata de más de una persona, por ejemplo, cuando se dice 'Hi' o 'hello' a un grupo, pero yo creo que está equivocada. 

Post Scriptum 2. Confirmé con mi hija (nacida y crecida en Estados Unidos) que mi observación es correcta, pero también se puede usar simplemente para darle un efecto más informal al 'hi' o al 'hello.'


----------



## cristóbal

pues, no estoy de acuerdo ni con la tuya ni la suya, pero... bien, todos tenemos nuestras opiniones, y así está bien. 

...ya que utilizo "hi there" cuanto quiera y no tiene nada que ver con saber o acordarme del nombre de la otra persona sino que es más bien otra manera de saludar para mí... me parece que "hi" es bastante corto y frío, mientras "hi there" es más amable.


----------



## funnydeal

cristóbal said:
			
		

> pues, no estoy de acuerdo ni con la tuya ni la suya, pero... bien, todos tenemos nuestras opiniones, y así está bien.
> 
> ...ya que utilizo "hi there" cuanto quiera y no tiene nada que ver con saber o acordarme del nombre de la otra persona sino que es más bien otra manera de saludar para mí...* me parece que "hi" es bastante corto y frío, mientras "hi there" es más amable*.




¡¡¡Cristóba!!!

Jajaja, a mi me parece todo lo contrario, pero obvio que no es mi lenguaje


----------



## sendai

Steve said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> I think _Hi there_ is simply slightly more informal than _Hi_ and do not find it in any way annoying; if anything, it strikes me as almost more affectionate...I'd probably only say it to people I know well and am pleased to see...
> 
> Steve



Estoy de acuerdo con Steve.

Sin embargo, lo que dijo sergio11 me parecía gracioso porque yo también diría "hi there" si no podría acordarme del nombre de alguien.


----------



## Magg

Interesante.
Esto no se aprende en clase de inglés.

¿Y qué os parece el saludo *Hi ya!*?
¿Podría resultar inapropiado para algunos de vosotros?

Magg


----------



## Edwin

Seeing this *Hi There* thread so many times made me think of the old Rosemary Clooney song: *Hey There
* 

You can get words and music at http://www.duchessathome.com/music/heythere.html

Recalling this certainly gives ''Hey There'' a very friendly sound. And I think the same is true of ''Hi There''.  

Here are the lyrics:

*Hey There*

Lately when I'm in my room all by myself
In the solitary gloom I call to myself

Hey there, you with the stars in your eyes
Love never made a fool of you, you used to be too wise


----------



## sendai

Magg said:
			
		

> ¿Y qué os parece el saludo *Hi ya!*?
> ¿Podría resultar inapropiado para algunos de vosotros?



No me resulta inapropiado, más bien un poco cursi.

Por cierto, al menos entre los jovenes aquí en los EEUU, hoy en día lo más común es decir hey en vez de hi/hello.


----------



## zeppo

jacinta said:
			
		

> I also don't like "Hi there". It is very impersonal and a little patronizing to me. Just a simple "Hi" is much nicer. There is one person who always says "hi, there" to me and I have never liked her  .


 
I disagree with this sentiment *as a rule.*  In other words, I would not want someone who is learning English to get the wrong impression by someone saying "Hi, there" to them.    I think one could just as easily come across as impersonal and patronizing by just saying "hi" if they so intended.  It's all in how it's delivered.  For instance, picture Jed Clampett from the Beverly Hillbillies (old US television comedy) saying "Hi, there" and waving.  Is Jed being impersonal and patronizing?  Well, if you know the character (sorry Spanish friends), you would know that would not be Jed's intention at all, because Jed is a very warm, friendly fellow.  So I just want to emphasize for someone new to English not to be put off by this phrase any more than another.  It is an innocent phrase, but given into the hands of Robert DeNiro, I'm sure it could be delivered with a myriad of underlying sentiment.


----------



## zeppo

funnydeal said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡Cristóba!!!
> 
> Jajaja, a mi me parece todo lo contrario, pero obvio que no es mi lenguaje


 
It can be delivered both ways.  But that's not the fault of "hi, there." 

One should take their cues from the way in which the phrase is delivered, not the phrase itself.  But just don't be too paranoid about it.  There's plenty of middle ground between the two extremes of warm and amiable, and cold and impersonal.


----------



## Edwin

Magg said:
			
		

> ¿Y qué os parece el saludo Hi ya!?
> ¿Podría resultar inapropiado para algunos de vosotros?





			
				sendai said:
			
		

> No me resulta inapropiado, más bien un poco cursi.
> 
> Por cierto, al menos entre los jovenes aquí en los EEUU, hoy en día lo más común es decir hey en vez de hi/hello.



¿*Hi ya* es un poco cursi?  Eso no puedo entender. Para mí no es nada cursi.  Pero como se lo usa depende de donde estas. Creo que en North y South Dakota es muy común oír  *Hi ya*--como en la película *FARGO*.


----------



## Steve

Just to answer Magg. I would say Hi ya is very informal. Probably used more in the  US than in Europe. I don't think I would ever use it in writing,  even in an email .


----------



## syndeticdotorg

I know I'm jumping in a bit late, but I just wanted to add my opinion.

To me, "Hi, there" is something that I would say to someone toward whom I feel affection.  It suggests a level of either established intimacy or the desire for intimacy (not necessarily in the sexual sense) between two strangers or acquaintances.  Thus, I might say "Hi, there" to someone of the opposite sex with whom I have an intimate relationship.  As well, if a girl came up to me and said, "Hi, there," it would convey to me that she has an interest in getting to know me better, whereas if she simply said, "Hi," I wouldn't think anything of it.  Mind you, there's always more to "Hi" than just the word itself; body language and intonation is always a factor.

My 2 cents,
Michael


----------



## te gato

syndeticdotorg said:
			
		

> I know I'm jumping in a bit late, but I just wanted to add my opinion.
> 
> To me, "Hi, there" is something that I would say to someone toward whom I feel affection. It suggests a level of either established intimacy or the desire for intimacy (not necessarily in the sexual sense) between two strangers or acquaintances. Thus, I might say "Hi, there" to someone of the opposite sex with whom I have an intimate relationship. As well, if a girl came up to me and said, "Hi, there," it would convey to me that she has an interest in getting to know me better, whereas if she simply said, "Hi," I wouldn't think anything of it. Mind you, there's always more to "Hi" than just the word itself; body language and intonation is always a factor.
> 
> My 2 cents,
> Michael


Hola;
I agree, it's not what is said but the way it's said (recorder--Gringa thread).
To me they are the same..If I do not know the person I will say "Hello", if I know them I will say "Hi or Hi there" or if I want to get to know them--same thing..There was a saying "Hi there, Hay there, Ho there" (can't remember from who or what) but to me they are all the same.
te gato


----------



## Nena_Den

Wow!! nunca pense que hubiera tanta discusion por un "Hi" y un "hi there"... pero viendo todos estos comentarios he llegado a una conlusion que por lo menos en MExico si encaja...

-Hi = "hola"
-Hi there = "quiúbole"....
=)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)=)


----------



## Zamos

Disculpen, tengo una compañera que siempre me saluda así, pero no le encuentro significado a la palabra "*there*" junto al saludo '*Hi*'.

¿Cómo lo traducirian ustedes?


----------



## jinti

_Hi there_ = _hi_. El _there_ lo hace un poquito más informal, cordial....


----------



## Zamos

Ok, muchas gracias.

Creoq ue simplemente me queria complicar la vida, pero como ya eran varias veces, me entro la duda y es bueno saber que solo significa un saludo más informal.

¿Podría compararlo con un "que tal" ?


----------



## Guatecristina

estoy de acuerdo, qué tal o qué ondas podría ser una forma de comprenderlo


----------



## jinti

Zamos said:


> Creoq ue simplemente me queria complicar la vida, je je je, no me lo creo ... es un saludo bien común aquí y a lo mejor no se dió cuenta de las dificultades que presenta a una persona que está aprendiendo el idioma....   pero como ya eran varias veces, me entro la duda y es bueno saber que solo significa un saludo más informal.
> 
> ¿Podría compararlo con un "que tal" ?  Bueno, no es una pregunta, pero sí que es informal.  También se dice _hi ya_, con el mismo efecto de informalidad y simpatía.  No creo que haya una traducción adecuada en español....
> 
> Si ella te saluda con _hi there_, contéstale _hey, how's it going?_


----------



## Zamos

Muchas gracias,

No nada más se aclaró el entender mejor el '_Hi there_' si no hasta obtuve una forma de contestarle '_Hey, how's it going?_'  

Gracias por todo.


----------

